# Bought my first 1911.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

After all the questions, research, and all of your feedback; I finally bought my 1911. I finally decided on a Springfield. I wanted a good base 1911 to start that I can custom in the future. I found that most guns come custom from the factory which took the fun out of customizing. Kimbers are great, but is limited to the custom parts due to its specific factory standard parts. I was looking at a Springfield Mil-Spec. Affordable, reliable, and easy to custom. I found that it was hard to come by here in my area. Every gun store I went to did not have it in stock and said that they have one coming, but could not give me a date of arrival. I found one in Burbank and bought it today. I actually bought a Springfeild Stainless Loaded 1911. It came with all the goodies, a year membership at their gun-range, and a discount on my next purchase of a rifle or a shotgun. The owner even threw in Trijicon night sights for my SIG 226, installed for $50. All this with fees for $1000.00 out the door. Was this a good deal, or did I jump the "gun"? This will be the longest 10 days.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on joining the Order of Saint J.M. Browning. Are you happy with what you got? Then you got a good buy, if not then you didn't.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

*$600 in savings?*

I just looked up the SA 1911 that I bought on their web site. I read under special offer that if you purchase any "loaded" 1911s, you will receive a $600 gift card for Springfield products. Is this for real or is there a catch? If it isn't, where's my card. Has anyone gotten this deal?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Congrats on joining the Order of Saint J.M. Browning. Are you happy with what you got? Then you got a good buy, if not then you didn't.


It's very true what Tony has said. When you buy a gun then you will here well you should have bought this or that or that make is junk. Don't pay it no mind. Shoot it enjoy it and don't look back. By the way for living in California I think you got a real good deal. So far as the card I never heard about that.:smt1099


----------

